# Một mùa đông an toàn và ấm áp mẹ biết cách chưa



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (20/12/18)

Mùa đông kéo đến, cùng với sự thay đổi nhiệt độ một cách đột ngột thì những bệnh về đường hô hấp cũng dần tăng lên. Trong đó các đối tượng trẻ sơ sinh và mẹ bầu phải chịu ảnh hưởng của thời tiết mùa đông sâu sắc nhất. Chính vì thế các mẹ luôn tìm cho mình những phương pháp nhằm giữ ấm cơ thể, phòng chống các nguyên nhân gây bệnh.





​
Ngoài việc giữ ấm cơ thể bằng việc mặc áo quần dày, hạn chế tiếp xúc với không khí lạnh, ăn uống đầy đủ chất dinh dưỡng. Thì một phần không thể thiếu đó chính là dầu tràm con yêu, một sản phẩm hữu hiệu cho việc bảo vệ sức khỏe, giúp cơ thể chống chọi lại mùa đông lạnh giá.

Dầu tràm con yêu một liệu pháp đến từ thiện nhiên, được sử dụng để giữ ấm cơ thể hiệu quả, tránh gió máy thích hợp cho việc mỗi khi ra khỏi nhà. Hơn thế nữa thành phần của dầu tràm con yêu có chứa hợp chất giúp phòng chống các bệnh về đường hô hấp như ho, cảm cúm, sổ mủi…cách sử dụng lại vô cùng đơn giãn. Đối với trẻ nhỏ thì việc sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu để giữ ấm và phòng chống bệnh được xem là phương pháp tuyệt vời vừa an toàn cho trẻ lại bảo vệ cơ thể một cách hiệu quả nhất. Chỉ cần dùng tinh dầu thoa vào cơ thể kết hợp với massage các vị trí như lưng, ngực và lòng bàn chân hay dùng tinh dầu để pha vào nước ấm tắm, xông tinh dầu. Thì những nổi lo về bệnh mùa đông biến mất, cùng với đó là xua đuổi các loại côn trùng gây hại.





​
Ngoài ra tinh dầu tràm con yêu còn có khả năng kháng khuẩn, ngăn chặn vi khuẩn tấn công vào cơ thể của bé, hoặc khi đến nơi đông người thì dầu tràm như tấm khiên bảo vệ che chắn những dịch bệnh tiềm ẩn trong môi trường xung quanh.

Để có một mùa đông an toàn, để có một mùa đông ấm áp hãy sử dụng dầu tràm con yêu.
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ có thể truy cập vào fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@DauTramConYeu2) | Twitter
Instagram: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (@dau_tram_con_yeu) • Instagram photos and videos


----------

